
Please Stop Using Ruby - MagicPropmaker
https://dev.to/jimsy/please-stop-using-ruby-4lf1
======
hinkley
I did one rails project a number of years back. When I had to learn NodeJS it
wasn't that surprising because so many things in Node borrowed ideas from
Rails (and part of why the module ecosystem developed so fast).

From what I recall from Rails developers, you end up having to focusing early
on removing duplicated effort from the system, whereas Node seems to be just
enough faster that nobody worries about it.

The project I'm working on should be able to run with a third of the hardware
and a quarter of the round trip requests to the server room, but it's fast
enough that they just keep doing CPU intensive work instead of calculating
subsets of the data ahead of time.

And once you start down that route you find the spaghetti has gotten pretty
challenging, and weird little requirements that are super-expensive to
implement have snuck in. It's hard to walk these things back.

